

Show HN: Glance.wtf - Mizza
http://glance.wtf/

======
Mizza
Some of you might remember when I posted this as a bookmarklet, but we've gone
ahead and added its own newsreader/social news network as well! There's also a
native client for Android which I've been using for a few months now and I'm
absolutely in love with it - BART commutes are a lot more pleasant now.

It's all open source, and I'd love for any feedback or contributions you have!
Thanks!

[https://github.com/Miserlou/Glance](https://github.com/Miserlou/Glance)

------
1986v
This is pretty damn rad. Personally, I would love to see an extension of this
with a "pop-quiz" module that asks 3-5 questions with multiple choice answer.
Think, text-books.

------
enigmatical
Is there any way to remove the captions of photos from showing up?

They appear in the middle of an article, and have nothing to do with the main
story line.

------
dvcc
Can the words be centered on the screen as opposed to left align? Seems like
it would make a little more sense as the words are the primary focus.

------
saamm
This is pretty neat! It would be cool if I could get it to read given RSS
feeds.

------
Ysx
What's the thinking behind the red highlight? Style choice, or does it serve
another purpose?

------
crenwick
I freaking love this.

